# FREE FIGHTS (Updated 01-22-2013) - 87 FREE UFC/WEC fights!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*FREE FIGHTS - 87 FREE UFC/WEC fights!*

*Added 07-16-2013: (2 new fight)*


*Garcia vs. Korean Zombie *








*Aldo vs. Brown (WEC) *










*Added 01-22-2013: (1 new fight)*


*Rory MacDonald vs. Carlos Condit I*









*Added earlier: (86 fights)*


*JDS vs. Velasquez I*








*JDS vs. Mir*








*JDS vs. Werdum*








*JDS vs. Gonzaga*








*Velasquez vs. Nogueira*








*Velasquez vs. Lesnar*








*Velasquez vs. Morris*








*Velasquez vs. Stojnic*








*GSP vs. Matt Hughes*








*GSP vs. Jay Heiron*








*GSP vs. Frank Trigg*








*GSP vs. Matt Serra II*








*Carlos Condit vs. Dan Hardy*








*Carlos Condit vs. Rory MacDonald*








*Carlos Condit vs. Nick Diaz*








*Carlos Condit vs. Dong Hyun Kim*








*Franklin vs. Silva I*








*Bonnar vs. Soszynski II*








*JDS vs. Yvel*








*Sonnen vs. Marquardt*








*Sonnen vs. Silva I*








*Sonnen vs. Stann*








*Sonnen vs. Bisping*








*Ortiz vs. Shamrock III*








*Barao vs. Pickett*








*Barao vs. Escovedo*








*Barao vs. Jorgensen*








*Diaz vs. Davis*








*Mir vs. Nogueira I*








*Mir vs. CroCop (Sorry)*








*Evans vs. Liddell*








*Diaz vs. Pellegrino*








*Griffin vs. Sinosic*








*Silva vs. Belfort*








*Evans vs. Salmon*








*Sonnen vs. Miller*








*Sonnen vs. Prangley*








*Ortiz vs. Tanner*








*Ortiz vs. Bader*








*Griffin vs Bonnar*








*Griffin vs Rampage*








*Griffin vs Shogun*








*Henderson vs Bisping*








*JDS vs. CroCop*








*Jones vs. Shogun*








*Jones vs. Rampage*








*Mir vs. Kongo*








*Edgar vs. Bocek*








*Edgar vs. Maynard III*








*Belfort vs. Abbott*








*Faber vs. Cruz I (WEC)*








*Faber vs. Pulver (WEC)*








*Faber vs. Assuncao (WEC)*








*Koscheck vs. Hazelett*








*Ortiz vs. Kondo*








*Bendo vs. Varner (WEC)*








*Bendo vs. Roller (WEC)*








*Benavidez vs. Torres (WEC)*








*Johnson vs. Page (WEC)*








*Miller vs. Oliveira*








*Nogueira vs. Sylvia*








*Benson Henderson vs Frankie Edgar*








*Benson Henderson vs Donald Cerrone*








*Nate Diaz vs Josh Neer*








*Nate Diaz vs Jim Miller*








*TUF 1 Finale: Diego Sanchez vs. Kenny Florian*








*TUF 1 Finale: Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar*








*TUF 2 Finale: Joe Stevenson vs. Luke Cummo*








*TUF 2 Finale: Rashad Evans vs. Brad Imes*








*TUF 3 Finale: Kendall Grove vs. Ed Herman*








*TUF 3 Finale: Michael Bisping vs. Josh Haynes*








*TUF 4 Finale: Matt Serra vs. Chris Lytle*








*TUF 4 Finale: Travis Lutter vs. Patrick Cote*








*TUF 5 Finale: Nate Diaz vs. Manny Gamburyan*








*TUF 6 Finale: Mac Danzig vs. Tommy Speer*








*TUF 7 Finale: Amir Sadollah vs. C.B. Dollaway*








*TUF 8 Finale: Efrain Escudero vs Phillipe Nover*








*TUF 8 Finale: Ryan Bader vs. Vinicius Magalhaes*








*TUF 9 Finale: Ross Pearson vs. Andre Winner*








*TUF 9 Finale: James Wilks vs. DaMarques Johnson*








*TUF 10 Finale: Roy Nelson vs. Brendan Schaub*








*TUF 11 Finale: Court McGee vs. Kris McCray*








*TUF 12 Finale: Jonathan Brookins vs. Michael Johnson*








*TUF 13 Finale: Tony Ferguson vs. Ramsey Nijem*








*TUF 14 Finale: John Dodson vs. T.J. Dillashaw*








*TUF 14 Finale: Diego Brandao vs. Dennis Bermudez*








*TUF 15 Finale: Mike Chiesa vs. Al Iaquinta*









Enjoy guys!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ohhhhh Bud. You beautiful Viking you.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Just to add on...

*Griffin vs Bonnar
*








*Griffin vs Rampage*









*Griffin vs Shogun*









*Henderson vs Bisping*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This Thread DELIVERS!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks OHKO 

I posted those in my last "Free fights for the people thread" so I left them out here, but now we have them all in one place


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It really really does. Will sticky it now for sure.

Just for future posters, only Zuffa allowed videos are allowed to be posted. Links to fileshares etc are not allowed on the forum as Vscope has been contacted about Zuffa material being posted for free in the past.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Added the videos OHKO posted to the OP as well as a few others...

So far we have 45 FREE UFC fights, that's quite a few PPVs people


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

*Vitor vs. Abbot*









*Sonnen vs. Bisping*


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice one :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Anymore of these been updated recently? FOX 5 is coming up and there might have been some uploaded for 154.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Anymore of these been updated recently? FOX 5 is coming up and there might have been some uploaded for 154.


I have yet to check up on it, I'll do so tomorrow if I can find the time... I'm a bit busy this weekend :/


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*Benson Henderson vs Frankie Edgar*










*Benson Henderson vs Donald Cerrone*










*Nate Diaz vs Josh Neer*










*Nate Diaz vs Jim Miller*


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks mate - I stole 'em all!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone should watch Bendo/Cerrone 1.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Everyone should watch Bendo/Cerrone 1.


That was indeed an AWESOME fight


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Just updated this thread with 16 (SIXTEEN!!!) new, free fights for you guys - happy holidays everyone! *


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Bump!*


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Updated OP with 21 new fights!!! ENJOY!!*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for making the workday go by smoother, man.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for making the workday go by smoother, man.


My pleasure man - there's quite a bit to watch


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFCLatino youtube channel has lots of free fights that aren't here, but the commentators are not Joe & Goldie and speak in spanish


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-64-silva-franklin


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone have jds cain 2?


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

JDS vs Crocop doesn't work anymore, says it's private.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GRanq_Mj6M


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Updated the OP.

thanks Guys


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

[DM]x120q8c[/DM]


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Just re-watched this fight.
Don't know why so many people were moaning about the decison.
Seemed like a pretty clear 49-46 imo.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

also, US users should be able to see this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3-2JujFt-w
i can't


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Best fight!:thumb02:


----------

